# help!bricklayer jobs in australia



## hannah84 (Jul 15, 2008)

hi!my 1st post.me my fiance and 2 year old r moving out to oz as he is a qualified bricklayer and theres no work in uk.wheres the best place for his line of work?does he need any specific visas to get a job?what is oz bricklayer pay like?how is best way to find rental property?have heard adelaide best place overall??can any1 help??thankyou.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Hannah, 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you do a search using the search link (top row with black background - third from the right) I know we've had several brickies on the forum. 

Also check out the "PLEASE READ..." and "Thinking of emigrating" sticky posts since they have links to visa types, job websites and other useful stuff. 

I think most of the brickies were heading to Brisbane as far as I remember.... 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## billbophead (May 16, 2008)

*bricky to aussie*

hi me and my wife and kids are thinking about going some time next year when we get all the paper work done . to your question about how much they ern is about 35 to 50 dolles per hour i think . he will have to do a test in a collage some wher in the uk costs about 780 pound you are best off getting a agent to do it all for you .it will be about 4500 to 5000 pound or you can do it your self that will cost about 3000 pound . we are thick so we are going with a agent.yes about work in the uk it is **** . carnt wait to get things moving .hope i all works out for you billy


----------



## willwilders (Sep 1, 2008)

*wages*

hi, i worked as a bricklayer, i earned $280 a day and also he will need to get a green card to work in most places


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

willwilders said:


> hi, i worked as a bricklayer, i earned $280 a day and also he will need to get a green card to work in most places


Is the green card as well as the visa in Oz? I know there is a green card in the USA.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## willwilders (Sep 1, 2008)

yeh, it is different to the u.s.a, he will need his working visa, as well as a green card. this is like a day long exam type thing, (health+safety) like our c.s.c.s card here like im sure your husband has now. if you find a good employer there he will put him through it. also on a holiday visa you can only work for the same bloke for no more than 3 months. Will


----------

